# 1984, it's a coming



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://dailysignal.com/2014/08/25/green-group-suggested-video-cameras-spy-farmer/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In my professional opinion, we are far beyond the conditions that existed in the book 1984. Video cameras everywhere, "Mindspeak", political correctness, rewriting history, public service announcements like Walgreen's "Be well".

Need I go on?

If you have read George Orwell's book lately, well.....

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And some folks wonder why I detest liberals so very much.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Liberalism, Mike. That's what you hate. Love the sinner but hate the sin.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> Liberalism, Mike. That's what you hate. Love the sinner but hate the sin.


Ahhh, but doc....you cannot have one without the other. Hate is a strong word.....I prefer detest. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Vol said:


> Ahhh, but doc....you cannot have one without the other. Hate is a strong word.....I prefer detest.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Didn't your kids ever do anything you hated?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> Didn't your kids ever do anything you hated?


You mean like pick their noses? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm at the point, I ignore the surveillance. Everyone has cameras, every workplace. We have cameras in every plant watching everything. I was a bit cautious at first not knowing if I was being watched or not but now, I don't even think about it. I make sure I follow protocol, wear proper PPE and stay withing the designated walkways. I work in a concentrated industrial enviroment with heavy machinery, lots of chances for accidents for those who are careless and usually it's not a minor injury.

In an insudtrial enviroment it has a lot to do with workplace safety and insurance liabilty as well as workplace theft and unlawful entry. Besides, I know who handles the system, I've used it to ascertain exactly what occured in a plant incident and compared the video to the person's account to determine what, if any punsihment was necessary. Glad to say that none was needed.

Municipalities are sticking them on utility poles too.

I don't know what it's called but around here, real estate tax assessors use something similar to Goggle Earth for mapping real estate and checking buildings for dimensions (prior to coming out and telling you your RE taxes are going up) because....

Like it or not, it's commonplace now.

Some people look at it as an invasion of privacy and it could be construed as that if you were potentially doing something less than above board. I don't (at least I don't think I do) so I don't worry about that.

I just ignore them. It is what it is and no, I don't have a web cam though I do have a digital camera, company issued.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vol said:


> You mean like pick their noses?
> 
> Regards, Mike


All kids pick their noses. Some adults do to.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something that I had to get used to first time I visited the wife's relations in England was they have CCTV everywhere. On the one hand it must work, a town of about 30,000 has one shift of police officers on duty during the day and that's mostly for taking accident reports and what not, other 16 hours of the day they rely on those CCTV cameras every where to do their policing. It has just about eliminated drunk driving though, not only will the officers car record everything but by time it goes to court they will have collected other footage of the driver before the officer noticed them and pulled them over.

Our town of 2000 will have a officer on duty at least 16 hours during the week and a full 24 on weekends.

So it obviously must work in England and everybody there will say if your not doing anything wrong then whats the big deal, I still think it's an invasion of my privacy though and I'm usually pretty glad to get back into the states and not see the CCTV camera's everywhere.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> Like it or not, it's commonplace now.
> 
> Some people look at it as an invasion of privacy and it could be construed as that if you were potentially doing something less than above board. I don't (at least I don't think I do) so I don't worry about that.
> 
> I just ignore them. It is what it is and no, I don't have a web cam though I do have a digital camera, company issued.


Whether your doing something wrong or not it is invation of privacy. We have accepted much too much erosion of privacy rights in the name of security. We allow our children to be injected with "vaccine" we have no idea what's in them in order to attend school. I don't disagree with the surveillance search of terrorist. But the nibbles of government eventually eat the entirety before we know they have taken a bite. Rant over


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> So it obviously must work in England and everybody there will say if your not doing anything wrong then whats the big deal, I still think it's an invasion of my privacy though and I'm usually pretty glad to get back into the states and not see the CCTV camera's everywhere.


I agree with the principle that if you're not doing anything wrong, you have nothing to worry about.

Buuutttt: Unscrupulous people, and, granted, this comes from living in Illinois, have a way of using things to their advantage in ways that are morally or ethically wrong!

Present day example is primary elections in Illinois--you have to declare which party you're voting for and this has been used to control public jobs. It got so bad that there was the Shakman decree in Cook County.

Not being those kind of people, we have trouble thinking that way. But they don't!

And, let me tell you that, as a computer guy, it wouldn't take much to change a video to either incriminate you or prove your innocence.

I have a lot more to say about this, but I only have 20 terabytes of storage on my computer.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ralph tell us more about declaring party? We all know Chicago is corrupt. None of us know the true extent.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Ralph tell us more about declaring party? We all know Chicago is corrupt. None of us know the true extent.


Simple--During a primary elections, you have to ask for a Democratic or Republican ballot. Then, you are allowed to only vote that ticket.

You can only vote for all the candidates on the ballot you asked for.

You cannot mix parties--if you wanted to vote for the Republican candidate for president, but like a Democrat candidate for the Senate, you're stuck voting the entire ticket--either Democrat or Republican.

Then, to top it off, they have poll watchers who keep track of which ballot you asked for. In Chicago, if you did not ask for a Democratic ballot, you'd be lucky to get the alderman to have the street light fixed on your block. No vote--no services. As a public employee, if you didn't vote the party line, no job!

Ohh, and you can "buy" an Chicago alderman for $500.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like it should be illegal, period and the hell with states rights on that one.

Personally I think they should do away with being able to vote a straight ticket, as in individual have to vote for each position instead of being able to mark the R or D box then mix em up as well on the ballot so there is no pattern of R and D's, then the mouth breathers actually would have to put in a little effort at least, preferably they'd just stay home.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They sure have steali g and looting figured out there. Bad deal.



rjmoses said:


> Simple--During a primary elections, you have to ask for a Democratic or Republican ballot. Then, you are allowed to only vote that ticket.
> 
> You can only vote for all the candidates on the ballot you asked for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Chicago sounds like the Tweed Ring and Tammany Hall of New York.

An honest politician is one who, when he is bought, stays bought.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Something that I had to get used to first time I visited the wife's relations in England was they have CCTV everywhere. On the one hand it must work, a town of about 30,000 has one shift of police officers on duty during the day and that's mostly for taking accident reports and what not, other 16 hours of the day they rely on those CCTV cameras every where to do their policing. It has just about eliminated drunk driving though, not only will the officers car record everything but by time it goes to court they will have collected other footage of the driver before the officer noticed them and pulled them over.
> 
> Our town of 2000 will have a officer on duty at least 16 hours during the week and a full 24 on weekends.
> 
> So it obviously must work in England and everybody there will say if your not doing anything wrong then whats the big deal, I still think it's an invasion of my privacy though and I'm usually pretty glad to get back into the states and not see the CCTV camera's everywhere.


I must say (from experience) that Hoosier Hospitality is light years ahead of New England hospitality or at least New Jersey hospitality. We have 2 plants in Indiana and my wife is from Jersey so I can do a valid comparison.........


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Simple--During a primary elections, you have to ask for a Democratic or Republican ballot. Then, you are allowed to only vote that ticket.
> 
> You can only vote for all the candidates on the ballot you asked for.
> 
> ...


No different in Michigan on a primary ballot and I thought we were a minority with that. There is legislature pending to eliminate that and allow split ticket voting in a primary.


----------

